# Old School Kicker Solobaric C series help



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an old school kicker solabaric that I have not used in ages. However I was hoping I could get some help on here about it. It is from their C series. However it is a 4 ohm and it their 12.

Questions:
1. Will it work with 240 rms or should I go and use the other amp which is 700 watts rms? Arc Audio XXD 2080 [240 x 1 @ 4 ohms] or the Arc Audio KS 300.2 [700 x 1 @ 4 ohm].
2. Would 1 cu ft sealed be okay or should I go bigger or smaller?

Vehicle: 2006 Kia Specrta SX sedan.
Kenwood Excelon KDC-998
Morel Hybrid Ovation 6 II running off the Hertz HCP-4
No rear fill at all.

Music
Rock, Dance, Techno, EDM, Christian Rock and Middle Eastern music.

Thank you,
Ebrahim


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

The reccomended enclosure for the S12c is 0.88 cu.ft If you run it with reccomended power (around 300w) IIRC you will have a nice sounding accurate sound stage. If you give it more than 300-350w, you may be looking for a new sub in the near future.

Model S12c-4
Nominal Impedance, ohms 4
SPL 1W/1M 88.28
Displacement, cc 1953.33
Displacement, Cu In 119.2
Hole cutout, in dia 11 1/8
Mounting Depth, in 5 5/8
Revc 3.365
VC Inductance, mH 0.606
Sd, SqM 0.0511
BL 12.243
Vas, Liters 212.5253
Vas, Cu Ft 7.50526
Mms, gms 128.089
Fs 18.575
Qms 9.338
Qes 0.336
Qts 0.324
Pmax, watts 600
Xmax, mm 8.51


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Iirc, the 12 is 600 watts.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Kickers web site has an excellent archive with manuals for all of their discontinued gear. I know the the manual is available for that sub. It will also have the specs for an enclosure. I don't think you want to go smaller than 1.0 ft3. I recently built an enclosure for a s10c and it was 1.0ft3 (12"x12"x12") per Kicker specs. I'm sure the enclosure for the s12c would be larger. I know they absolutely do not recommend porting that sub.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm wondering if you're looking at the wrong item Keith, I just went to there site and downloaded the S10c manual, as that's what's in my son's car, remember? 

It shows the 10 has a recommended volume of .66 cf, the 12 a volume of .88 cf.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I figured it out, you're looking at the external dimensions. Internally you're looking at 10.5 x 10.5 x 10.5 = .669 cf.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

ive used several versions of the solobarics. typically they like larger than the sealed specs that Kicker gave. I would stay with the power handling specs for them. Old subs that didnt like to be overdriven with power. They are a good sounding old school sub in a sealed box.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> I figured it out, you're looking at the external dimensions. Internally you're looking at 10.5 x 10.5 x 10.5 = .669 cf.


 
Ya, I was doing my math off the external dimensions. Forgot about subtracting 3/4" all the way around for the MDF.


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Kicker says .66 for 500 watts or more. .88 is for the "recommended" power. I currently have a 2 ohm 12c (one of many c & d series I have owned) in .8 cuft running off my MS-a5001....which is 1000 watts. Input and output gains are set quite low. Before i was on this JBL kick, it was ran off a ZR360 which was probably pushing close to 600w.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guy and I will try my best to hook it up tomorrow morning before lunch time. I will fill you in sometime on how it runs and how I like it.


----------

